# Does anyone know how to take out a Rear diff seal



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys before i changed over to CV joint . my rear diff and seal took a beating from the u-joints . and now i need to change the Rear seal . So does anyone know how to change it out maybe a tool suggestion ?? Thanks help asap please


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I think there is a video in the how to's on how to do it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

No vid man . just went through all of them . Thanks though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like I did mine once on the Xpedition but I cant remember how I did it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

can you not start a self tapping screw in it then pull it with a claw hammer?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

With all the mud on it i dont quite know were the seal is exactly and not to mention my cases are kinda messed up . Due to Gay U-Joints breaking the bolt holding them . and falling out while moving . so i hope a new seal does the job . its not to bad just kinda . ill post a pic maybe someone can do a photoshop arrow to were the seal is .


----------

